# Installing a USB printer with OEM vista



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Guys I am new to this forum. I am having huge issues installing a Epson CX5500 on my computer.

I am currently operating vista 32 bit OEM. I have called Epson who told me I need to call windows. As I have OEM it was going to cost me $80.00 to fix the issue. The issue is I can not print. I go to control panel, printer click porperties, and ports. There are no USB ports listed. HOw do I add usb ports. I now hate windows vista and do nto recommend buying it


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I know this may be a silly question but have you installed the vista drivers for your printer ?


----------



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

yes I have tried installing the drivers. I have tried installign the pritner 3 different ways

I have tried everything. I just need to know how to add usb ports.

I was told by epson i need usb printer support from microsoft. Mocrosoft told me I have no free tech support so it would cost $80.00. I do not want to give microsoft anymore of my hard earn cash. I think bill gates has enough


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

so you have plugged the printer into the rear USB ports on your computer and it is not recognized


----------



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi blackduck

yes I have tried all 6 ports on the printer


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you checked in the device manager to see if there are any yellow exclamation marks in the USB section or any exclamation marks for that matter


----------



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

I have got that on unknown device. the yellow warnign things. I click on update drivers and it will not update. tried updating off the disk supplied and downloading from epson. The problem is that with OEM vista you do not get usb printer ports. It looks like i can add aport but I am unsure how to add USB

I click control panel printer.
My printer is there eposn cx5500 i click on properties and ports there is no usb ports there it is currently selected on LPT1


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

have you try'd uninstalling the driver and epson software then shut down and plug the printer in, turn it on and reboot


----------



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes I have tried that


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Im still looking into this, have not come across this before


----------



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

Appreciate your help.

I think it sucks that you dont get any support from windows when you buy an OEMproduct. The guy told me that it was a typical problem. I wish they would put something up on there windows support.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Im still trying to find clear instructions on installing a "Virtual USB printer port"


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

This was the only thing I could really find and it is from Microsoft technet





> I too spend 3 days to find out how to add printer to vista pc.
> 
> After reading all these pages realized that, something is wrong with
> 
> ...


----------



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Blackduck. That didnt work either... oh well

thanks again for your help


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

No problem,

Sorry I couldn't be of more help
someone else may have more suggestions


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Go to Start/control panel/printers and if your printer is listed there right click on it and select properties then ports and create a new port


----------



## NMtech (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi brian, I got that far but on the selection of ports none were USB!! any ideas of what to do from there!

cheers nmtech


----------

